# F1 Mpimbwe juvies



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

here are my mpimbwe juvies, they are growing nicely and putting some good size on quickly in the 265 gallon tank. They are housed with 7 burundi, 1 pair of red empress , 1 blue dolphin and 1 unknown african hap. There are also two goldfish for clean up. 









A litte bit of attitude LOL:


----------



## secrest (Mar 22, 2004)

Very nice pics, I love how much blue they have


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks, your right they are very blue.


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great pictuers. Beautiful pictures. :thumb:


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks susan.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Awesome fronts.

I'm curious about the thinking behind the goldfish for cleanup. Goldfish are some of the messiest fish. And they don't contribute to cleanup in the slightest bit.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

The two fancy goldfish i have are cleaning machines. They snap up any left over food right away, on the day i withhold food they scrape the leaves on the plants eating what ever they find there and the best part is they eat the fronts poo. My substrate and rockpiles are spotless 99 percent of the time with out my lifting a finger. I call that productive !! I also was told by someone from florida where they have the big fish breeding ponds that many of them use the goldfish for those same reasons in their ponds. They eat the cichlids poo and eat the carcusses of dead fish. I was told this helps to control the nitrates etc, but i suspect its more for the clean up aspect. It is possiable they are so productive in my tank and also in florida because of the warmer water conditions, it raises the metabolism which in turn makes them very hungry all the time etc...I could not be happier with the goldfish, and have no plans to remove them because they do their job so well in my experience.

CG


----------



## jray3 (Aug 5, 2008)

hey cichlid girl haha i can get some mpimbwe blue juvies for 15 dollars but i have to order straight from a supplier that supplies us with all kinds of fish (us meaning my moms pet store)
i really wish somone would be able to sell me some F1 fry but i cant get anyone to 
reply or wont ship and i cant find anyone in washington state     
what do you think? was also wondering what food you feed because i really love the blue
over anything my dad likes the bumps on the head from Burundi but i want some
Zaire or just something really blue that has the name FRONTOSA on it haha
tips would be greaty appreciated


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

CG it's not the eating by your goldfish that is the problem, it's at the other end :lol: !!!
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I feed my mpimbwe and burundi African Cichlid Attatck by HBH. Its the sinking pellets in a large red can. I also feed them lightly with cichlid flakes and hand feed every couple days with hikari vitamen enhanced tubiflex worms. On the tubiflex worms that is the only brand i use , i dont know if other brands are safe etc... Its the light blue can. I used it safely when i kept discus so i knew it was clean and safe unlike some other brands that I would hear problems about tubiflex worms. I think the blue comes from the type of front they are not so much the food, the most important thing will be to feed a good high protien sinking pellet and give some high protien treats such as krill, tubiflex(hikari brand) and similar such as shrimp etc..

15 dollars each for mpimbwe is a good price. I dont think the seller i got mine from sells anymore or i would pm you his name and contact info. The mpimbwe are alot more blue than the burundi. Here are those same babies now a couple months later...you can see a big difference in the amount of blue on the mpimbwe compared to the burundi in the bottom pic !


----------



## Sailfin (Sep 9, 2008)

There showing some great color at such a young age. Will be stunners when older.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

i think you may be right LOL. Im very happy with them.


----------

